

Ask HN: What should I do when I get laid off - rainmaker

My employer just laid me off. We're a startup and they've been nice to me and informed me I can stay on for a week till some of my stock vests. That's all good, but I've never been laid-off before and don't know how to proceed.<p>Should I clean up my desk and stop coming to work from tomorrow? What's the best way to do this without embarassing anyone. I think it would be weird to hang around office and send my resume to other people using my "former" company's resources.<p>How do I exit gracefully?<p>Thx.
Startup Sales Guy
======
jamesshamenski
1\. notify all of your clients and contacts on your last day. this network is
your best shot at landing a new gig. "its all who you know" - mantra.

2\. be humble and thank the company for the opportunity. be shockingly nice
and helpful. they wont forget that. This is how kevin ollie rode the bench in
the NBA for 14 years with 14 teams --> everyone loved the guy because he had
an awesome attitude.

3\. Do that 'crazy idea' you had that the mgmt told you would never work. It's
a great time to try a new sales strategy that you couldnt get approved before
and see if it really would have worked.

4\. Sleep with the bosses daughter.

~~~
dylanz
Very well put. I'd do #4 last, but... make sure it's on the list.

------
rainmaker
Damn, I love the valley, and the responses to my query have been warm, witty
and wonderful. Though I kinda know what I want to do, I'm looking forward to
connecting with some of you guys to see if I can add value.

I also remembered I had a meeting setup tomorrow to help a colleague out with
Salesforce - I think it'll be fun to solve her query anyhow. And that tip on
reaching out to clients and contacts is really awesome. Too bad the bosses
don't have no daughters. LoL.

Thx again. Startup Sales Guy

------
dryicerx
Do not stop immediately, stay the 1 week and keep it cool and leave them with
a good impression. Also I have heard from some people that taking a nice
vacation when this happens as a great option.

On a side note: I have a need for a marketing/sales person at at the moment,
drop me a line, my contact info in my profile.

------
gte910h
>Should I clean up my desk and stop coming to work from tomorrow?

Not if you want your stock to vest. You'd possibly get re-fired.

I suggest going into work, documenting the stuff you have around, then take
your final check and stock and leaving on your last day.

------
dwynings
What type of sales? Shoot me an email: dru@druwynings.com and I'll pass on
your resume to some friends if there's a fit.

------
barnaby
also, doesn't hurt to ask your employer what they expect you to do. They most
likely do want you to hand off some of your responsibilities to somebody else,
or something, and may be too ashamed to bring it up.

------
unohoo
what type of sales experience do you have ? where are you located ? contact me
offline - depending on your profile, there's an opportunity i'm aware of

